# Tail Docking for 4 month old?



## HesterDaddy (May 21, 2004)

I have just recently received a 4 month old babydoll ewe from someone who did not want her and traded me for some fowl I had. Her tail has not been docked at all and I really am not crazy about how it looks or the fact that it gets poop on it. Can I still dock her tail at this age? And is it the same procedure as for a young lamb when they're more mature?

Thanks!


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm not proud of this, but I did dock the tail on a 3 month old last year after discussing it with my vet. (This was in May.) Same situation, I had bought a flock and the spring lambs tails hadn't been done. I banded the tails using two bands, in case one broke. I also made sure everyone had their CDT shot in case of tetanus.
I'd discuss it with your vet first. My vet did stress to do it before fly season. It took about a month for the tail to fall off.


----------



## HesterDaddy (May 21, 2004)

ToTheBones said:


> I'm not proud of this, but I did dock the tail on a 3 month old last year after discussing it with my vet. (This was in May.) Same situation, I had bought a flock and the spring lambs tails hadn't been done. I banded the tails using two bands, in case one broke. I also made sure everyone had their CDT shot in case of tetanus.
> I'd discuss it with your vet first. My vet did stress to do it before fly season. It took about a month for the tail to fall off.


---Good idea to check it out with my vet. I do worry about fly season in general and with fall coming on it seems like a good time to deal with it and have it well healed before Spring and early Summer arrive. Thanks!


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

We did our lamb at about 4 months, we put on a band and cut it all off on the moring of the 4th day, next to the band on the body side, we had to use hoof snips because the tail bone was well developed. This left a bone stump which I checked daily and medicated as needed, to keep bugs out of it and it healed very well and the lamb seemed to like it better, [something had been chewing on the tip of the tail and I never figured out what chewed on him maybe mice? he was skittish before we cut it off], so I guess it hurt enough to make him want to run away. Once the tail was gone I had no trouble handleing him to medicate it.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

I hate to ask this, but what about a 6 month old ewe lamb??? We just never had the courage to do tails, this is our first lambing year. The tail is not getting dirty and she is able to hold it out of the way.


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

I think the sheep list is one of the nicer ones on the homesteading today site, so it is good to ask....

If she is staying clean, and all is good, you don't have to dock, but if that changes and you deside it must be done, then the elstrator band and them cut the band and tail off on the 4th day should work, in warm weather you must check daily for bugs, in freezing weather the the tails dead part may break off at the wrong spot, so you have to check for that, for a well developed bone a hacksaw might be faster and easyer than trying to snip it with hoof trimmers, except for horse hoof nippers with the long handles or a really good pair of tree loppers, (like new or it will give a bad cut) or maybe a new set of horn nippers.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I do appreciate people using this board in the spirit it is intended. Disagreeing is fine and sheep people manage to stay civil about it. Way to go guys! Thumper's method sounds very usable, we docked adult sheep tails with lidocane, a sharp knife and a dehorning iron to cauterize the end. Worked great.


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

This is a wonderful sheep forum!


----------



## HesterDaddy (May 21, 2004)

I am grateful for the very kind and helpful advice in this forum. It seems that often times it can be aggravating for a "veteran" to learn of a new comer approaching tasks in the wrong way and by the same token questsion from newbies can be aggravating as well. The spirit of support and helpful information in this forum truly makes me eager to learn about different options and not hesitate to ask if I have questions. You're a terrific bunch!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

Thank you. You truly are a great bunch of people. I was expecting to be bashed, but you're so sweet. Thank you. I will leave Rachel alone and see what happens.


----------

